# How to use template guides



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday in another thread a new member asked for ideas on making coasters, here are a few photographs showing how I went about it. Because I fitted this in between several projects that are on the go, I saved time by not making templates, choosing to use one's from previous projects, therefore sizes/shapes must be ignored.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice demo. I hadn't seen the thickness trick before. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Bill, I don't only attempt to teach here, I learn new things most visits.


----------

